# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Xem biểu diễn nhạc nước tại Vinpearl Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

(Didau.org) Nếu bạn có dịp tới Vinpearl Land  Nha Trang thì đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội xem biểu diễn nhạc nước tại sân khấu nhạc nước Vinpearl. Nổi bật trong các hạng mục vui chơi giải trí tại Vinpearl Land là sân khấu nhạc nước Vinpearl. Với sức chứa trên 5.000 chỗ ngồi, được thiết kế thông minh, sang trọng, trang bị bằng hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng tuyệt hảo, sân khấu nhạc nước Vinpearl trở thành sân khấu nhạc nước lớn và hiện đại bậc nhất tại Việt Nam. 

>> *Video biểu diễn nhạc nước độc đáo tại Vinpearl Nha Trang*


Nơi đây cũng là điểm đến lý tưởng để tổ chức các chương trình, sự kiện văn hóa - xã hội mang tầm quốc gia và quốc tế như: Hoa hậu Việt Nam năm 2006, Duyên dáng Việt Nam 16, Vòng chung kết cuộc thi Hoa hậu Thế giới Người Việt 2007, Hoa hậu Thế giới người Việt 2010, Hoa hậu Trái đất 2010…


Với sự kết hợp kỳ diệu cùng hiệu ứng chuyển động độc đáo của âm thanh, ánh sáng, lửa và nước, hằng ngày sân khấu nhạc nước Vinpearl mang tới cho quý khách yêu thích khám phá sự hoàn hảo của kỹ thuật những chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật lung linh, đầy màu sắc. 


Ngắm nhìn và thưởng thức những bản hòa tấu độc đáo của nước, lửa và sánh sáng, cho dù là vị khách khó tính nhất, bạn cũng phải hài lòng. Đây cũng chính là một trong những điểm đặc biệt, riêng mà Vinpearl Nha Trang dành tặng, nhằm mang lại cơ hội thưởng thức môn nghệ thuật đặc biệt cho du khách.


*Giờ biểu diễn:*

- Mùa thấp điểm: 19:00 – 19:30

- Mùa cao điểm: 19:00 – 19:30 và 19:40 – 20:05 (Thứ 7 và Chủ nhật)

(Thời gian và phương thức hoạt động có thể được thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế)




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## ipad

wa đẹp quá

----------


## Amp21

MÌnh rất thích xem biểu diễn nhạc nước
Nhìn nghê thuật ko kém bán pháo hoa vậy

----------


## rose

hoành tráng thật đấy, đẹp nữa

----------


## lovetravel

đẹp quá, chưa được xem cái này bao giờ

----------


## damvanhuong

hoành tráng quá.mình chưa được tahm gia sự kiện nài  ớn ntn

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn đẹp kin.Khi nào vào Nha Trang fai đi xem thôi ^^

----------

